# Brantford Show and Auction this Saturday!!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes we are off to another great Show/Auction in Brantford on Sat April 6th.
Its just down the road from the Tropical Fish Room Store on Grand River Ave in Brantford at the Community Centre there. 

Easy to find just take 403 from Hamilton to #24 North King George Rd exit, turn left and stay on King George Rd/24 take it all the way down, it becomes St Paul's Ave and it will intersect with Brant Ave, but stay on St Paul's ave and it will deadend on Grand River Ave, turn right and go down to Morrell St.

TB Costain-SC Johnson Community Centre is at #16 Morrell St.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Anybody have any idea how late you can be as a vendor? I was thinking of bringing a few things to the auction but I won't be able to make it till after lunch. Is this to late to put stuff out on the tables?

Lee


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Contact the Brant aquarium society and ask them, I think you would be able to start putting items on the remaining tables.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes I do believe although they want everyone there early so there's enough items to sell, they do accept late comers....Kai from GTA was always late and he still go to sell his stuff! It usually runs to around 4-ish anyways because they have the fish to judge at the show and that takes quite a while.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So all in all a good day...shorter than most auctions by at least a couple of hours. Prices all over the place, some things sold for ridiculously low prices, while others sold for prices way above what is normal.

Show was well attended.
I won 1st and 3rd with my male Bettas, 2nd and 3rd with my female Bettas
and Best Egglayer with my lovely yellow/blue OVHM male Betta!

Nice prize money too! 

Ya all need to get into Bettas! LOL.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

It was a good day. I did well in the show ended up taking high aggregate. Picked up a spawning pair of badis badis as well. They are a stunning little fish.

Sent by little green men....


----------



## Oneglove (Mar 1, 2012)

I came down briefly to the show just to experience one. I had hoped to see your bettas but they were still judging when I left.


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> So all in all a good day...shorter than most auctions by at least a couple of hours. Prices all over the place, some things sold for ridiculously low prices, while others sold for prices way above what is normal.
> 
> Show was well attended.
> I won 1st and 3rd with my male Bettas, 2nd and 3rd with my female Bettas
> ...


I warned you and Catherin that one day I'm gonna give you ladies some competition. Maybe in the summer I'll look into getting a fancy Betta or two.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

The Brant show and auction went very well. On the average the prices were fairly good. All my 7 entries placed in the show as well as taking best in show with my Nezzie Sword and best livebearer with my Hi Fin Platy Variatus.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

eatmysox said:


> It was a good day. I did well in the show ended up taking high aggregate. Picked up a spawning pair of badis badis as well. They are a stunning little fish.
> 
> Sent by little green men....


i wanted thoose guys aswell, was temped to see how high my wife would bid for them lol, id be interested on their offsprings if you do breed them


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a tank of fry as well as a few adults if interested?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations go to Charlie being the overall winning person of the Show.
Congrats to all who showed....lets keep these Shows alive, its fun, we win money, get to show off our little treasures etc.

Bigdaddyo....you're more than welcome to try to beat me and Catherine. I will have more beauties by fall to show


----------



## Bigdaddyo (Jan 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Congratulations go to Charlie being the overall winning person of the Show.
> Congrats to all who showed....lets keep these Shows alive, its fun, we win money, get to show off our little treasures etc.
> 
> Bigdaddyo....you're more than welcome to try to beat me and Catherine. I will have more beauties by fall to show


I'll try, one day, maybe. Do you know where I can get any of those fancy Betta's?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

YES I do


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

*Just my opinion.....no disrespect to anyone *

I think it would be a further satisfying challenge if the many entries shown where actually bred and raised by the person entering. Some entries that show are simply bought from a breeder and I don't really see any achievement in winning a class knowing no knowledge and hard work was put out.
I may be wrong but think it's the right thing to do.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Your point is well taken, however as a lot of breeders don't bother to show any of their fish for many reasons ie: too busy, don't want to stress out the fish, don't see the point as they already do good business selling them anyway, or just don't think its worth the while, it leaves a lot of other people like myself (who does breed Bettas, just not at the moment) to bring fish to the shows to boost the prize money, and the popularity of that particular fish! 

Some people like myself may not have seen a particular fish, and from seeing it at a show have decided they like it so much they go out and get some. I did this after seeing a Montezuma Sword win at the Octoberfish show (Charlie's I believe) Magnificent fish!

I now own several of these myself and will be showing them in the Fall too  

You see the people who DO show their fish pay an entry fee which goes into the pot for the prize money, as does the sponsorship of each class. Without this money, there would be nothing for the winners to receive back for their effort other than a certificate which also costs money to print etc.

IF you eliminate all of us who don't breed our own fish, then there will virtually be no one at all at the shows and they will stop them altogether!
They did this in the past  at a great loss to those of us who want to show off their beauties, homebred or not!


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

I somewhat see your point in the amount of entries per class. However, I cannot speak for eveyone but suspect if the rules of show state that only raised from fry or bred only allowed in show......it may allow the average hobbiest to bring in there fish. The feedback I gather over a number of years is "What's the use"....someone will just buy a show fish so I don't have a rat's - a** of winning let alone just show.
In the end...I'm confident that things will not change regardless and will consider this a wasted post reply.
Have a great day.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

I fond that to just be an excuse by people to lazy to show. I have raised almost all my fish from fry or they are retired breeders and I do quote well at all the shows. Even my female betta that I raised myself took first in the class. I don't have a problem with people purchasing fish to show it is just nice to have people participate on the shows. We have lost so many of them in Ontario 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Really....we are ALL average hobbyists! 

to just say " what the heck I can't win against a bought fish is defeatist attitude" right off the bat 

I have had the pants beaten off me by other hobbyists, so how does that make it a waste of time to show ??? Its all about keeping the hobby alive, regardless of whether you raise the fish or just happened to buy one that you thought might be a good candidate.

Keep in mind we don't always have the same judges either, so its up to the individual judge whether they like a particular fish or not. You can never tell if your fish (in the case of Bettas) will perfom well enough for the judge to even judge it. 

Case in point is my gorgeous Black/Copper HM male who slept thru the whole thing  Never even bothered to flare at all, and he's done this twice now, yet as soon as its all over, he's flaring like crazy! 

If you have such a low opinion of the quality of your own fish to stand up to someone who has bought one of the same species, then I could see why you wouldn't want to bring it out. However if you are proud of what you have and want to participate then by all means come on and show.

This is meant to be a fun day enjoying the company of other hobbyists who are happy to help keep these shows afloat, not just about winning.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have one question for Altumnut, have you shown fish at any of the shows?
It is not just about winning it is also interesting to discuss with others about different fish and tricks of the hobby. Try it you may like it.


----------



## eatmysox (Jul 24, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I have one question for Altumnut, have you shown fish at any of the shows?
> It is not just about winning it is also interesting to discuss with others about different fish and tricks of the hobby. Try it you may like it.


And dedicating 1 year of tank space just to beat Bobs Angels

Sent by little green men....


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Altumnut all of the fish I show were raised by myself. Now it is not the easiest of tasks to do as those Monties in the family class were about 2 years of culling males to finally get a male with a tail as straight as his. He is still young and will grow a bit more but he should be good for a year or two of shows. The Psuedomugil signifers were a year and a half project and the killis I showed were a full year. Now it helps to have 66 tanks but as you can see it take alot of time and space to raise all the fish you show. With that being said my choice is to breed and raise all my own show fish and when they beat the " recently purchased" show fish its all the more sweeter. 

Can't wait for the fall shows to start competing in other classes. Come on you stupid fish grow. lol


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

bob123 said:


> I have one question for Altumnut, have you shown fish at any of the shows?
> It is not just about winning it is also interesting to discuss with others about different fish and tricks of the hobby. Try it you may like it.


Hey eatmysox,
If it's not about winning why don't you just donate money received from show to the club hosting the auction? That will keep the future show alive. You can still exchange your experiences and tricks as you suggest. Keep the certificate and admirer it on your wall if you wish. It's not about me entering fish...it's about the opportunity given to those hobbyist who don't have the funds to buy a $$$$ show fish and bring home $5, $10, $15 or $50.

Fishead...you are absolutely right that it is hard breeding and raising fish from fry. That said, it is the point I was trying to make from the start.
Are shows not meant to reward those who take that extra step and show the final product.
I guess this will be my last post on this thread.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey Altumnut I was just letting you know not all of us buy our show fish and try and show what work went into those fish. I really do agree with the principle that you are trying to promote. But I never agree with any rules or policies that are exclusionary in nature with this hobby. If people want to spend 70 dollars on a fish to win a 15 dollar prize then good for them. But to exclude them from competing with a rule you cannot enforce would do more harm than good. I understand the frustration but at the end of the day there is little to do to stop it. People enjoy different aspects of this hobby and if winning 1st at a local fish show floats thier boat who are we to restrict thier enjoyment of it? 

P.S. The Best in Show and Best Livebearer were shown by one of the premier breeders in Ontario so I guess at the end of the day people buying show fish need to buy better fish. lol


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

Thanks.....


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also best cichlid was bred and raised by the exhibitor, some fish that have not been bred by local hobbyist may be purchased and are great to show so others can see what the fish actually looks like in real life. Also my Angels should be better in the fall.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I purchased a pair of Montezuma Swords that were bred by one of the people showing. I now have my own next generation growing up in my tank
and come Fall I too will be showing those offspring. I have bred my own Bettas 4 times in the past 5 years and sold all of the offspring. I can honestly
say that the work to raise them was just overwhelming, and the end result not what I wanted/expected. Unfortunately we cannot duplicate the parameters that these Bettas are raised in over here.

As to donating money to the show to help keep them afloat. I bring 30+ items every time to each Auction/show from which the Clubs get 30% of what I get, and I am not a member of any of these Clubs so they are all benefitting from my attendance. I even donated a newly imported Betta
to this years auction and got $4 for a Betta that cost me $40 just to get it
here.

We all do our thing to help out these shows, so lets not split hairs over this
IF you have a nice fish, bought or homebred, then bring it out and help support our hardworking people who put these shows/auctions on. Its a lot
of work/time to run them, but in the end its fun, and that's what its supposed to be.


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree with Altumnut. I understand the point being made.

I don't think it's right to buy a fish from any source (breeder, local store, supplier, relative etc) and then place it in a show. Unfortunately there is no rule against it and it would be impractical if not impossible to enforce.

Even the best breeders have done it at times.
We all admire the beautiful fish shown in these events. 

I have entered the shows. Whether I get a prize or not is not important , it's the satisfaction in knowing I have either bred the fish myself or raised it from tiny fry and the pride in showing it to others even if it's not the best in its class.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 22, 2012)

Bigdaddyo said:


> I warned you and Catherin that one day I'm gonna give you ladies some competition. Maybe in the summer I'll look into getting a fancy Betta or two.


to catherine and bettaforu -watchout for me ;]! I'm coming your way m'am! haha


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 22, 2012)

Altumnut said:


> I somewhat see your point in the amount of entries per class. However, I cannot speak for eveyone but suspect if the rules of show state that only raised from fry or bred only allowed in show......it may allow the average hobbiest to bring in there fish. The feedback I gather over a number of years is "What's the use"....someone will just buy a show fish so I don't have a rat's - a** of winning let alone just show.
> In the end...I'm confident that things will not change regardless and will consider this a wasted post reply.
> Have a great day.


As a breeder I wouldn't enter an of my imported fish. The reason is because I find it's a greater achievement to breed your own and giving credit to those who took their time breeding and raising therefore I hope I will meet breeders in the future when I purify my lines of HMPK and HM.

but again liek said above it is extremely difficult to host such events as compared to the US it isn't as big. There are more breeders there...afterall we live in igloos.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just a note the best swordtail and the best in show were bred by the person showing. I think the majority of fish in these shows are bred and raised by the exhibitor.


----------

